# Front disc brakes on motorhome



## brucedempsey (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi i need some help i just changed the caliper and rotor on my 1993 four winds 5000 motorhome class a and the caliper on the left side won't release, bleed the front brakes has new pads checked fluid level its ok unless the master cylinder is bad i can't figure it out. Does anyone have any suggestions? Its a p-30 chevy chassis front disc rear drum. Thanks for any help


----------



## C Nash (Mar 13, 2004)

Front disc brakes on motorhome

popatop881, check the rubber brake line on the sticking caliper.  I have seen them seperate inside and would allow fluid to pass through but not return.  Kind of like a one way valve.  Had one doing that and cut the hose open and found a piece had seperated and would flap down and close causing the caliper to stick because it still had pressure.  Just a thought


----------



## ewbriden (Mar 26, 2004)

Front disc brakes on motorhome

Please see my posts in General Rv "GM P-30 Front Brake woes" march 22 Ed


----------

